# Taking a chance...



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Powers up, light comes on, needs a screen. Came with a ridgid locator. Locator works. $200. A friend of mine owns a few junkyards and got it in trade for a running car from one of his yards.

If anything, the locator is worth it.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Powers up, light comes on, needs a screen. Came with a ridgid locator. Locator works. $200. A friend of mine owns a few junkyards and got it in trade for a running car from one of his yards.
> 
> If anything, the locator is worth it.


Good score, that Scout looks to be in good condition


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Good score, that Scout looks to be in good condition


It is! It wouldn’t power on when I picked it up, put fresh batteries in it, powered up like it should. I haven’t used it with my camera yet, but it bounced around all over the place like when you forget to turn on the sonoid.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Debo22 said:
> 
> 
> > Good score, that Scout looks to be in good condition
> ...


Our locator has been scrambing all over latly also.
Couple circumstances.

If the camera is in a vertical section its harder to locate.
Another. Played around with all 3 of our reels an monitors with the locator, our 1 big camera an small camera the numbers where reading 2,600
Our other big camera it was reading 150.
And that layed out on the shop floor so when its down 3-8 feet the sonde doesnt pick it up. So the frequency on the camera head is weak on the 1 camera.
Sending it back again i guess.
And also while were on this topic our 1 monitor..think its the csx the screen comes an goes or goes into slide show mode cuts out, gets fuzzy...fkin drives me bonkers


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Nice score, the scout which looks new is easily sold in used condition at over 1000$ on e--bay.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> Our locator has been scrambing all over latly also.
> Couple circumstances.......



Double check that only one frequency is turned on in the menu.


.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

So I texted my Spartan rep about a screen. The new version is the “2.0”, WIFI... so I wasn’t sure. This one uses a tablet but looks like it for USB, so I need to find something to go from usb to apple’s new flat plug. SparVision 200.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Asked my rep about the connection to Apple.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> So I texted my Spartan rep about a screen. The new version is the “2.0”, WIFI... so I wasn’t sure. This one uses a tablet but looks like it for USB, so _*I need to find something to go from usb to apple’s new flat plug.*_ SparVision 200.




I don't think you'll find a cheap cable to do that. Might be better off getting a cheap 70$ tablet from the walmart to use for work instead of risking your ipad anyway.


.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I guess it’s not called a usb....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I guess it’s not called a usb....



The black one you posted is a usb micro B.


The white one is apples lightning connector.


.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I don't think you'll find a cheap cable to do that. Might be better off getting a cheap 70$ tablet from the walmart to use for work instead of risking your ipad anyway.
> 
> 
> .


Wife and I have been talking about. When I bought my WiFi camera they recommend iPad over android because of their app software, so that’s why I went Apple.


Edit: My first tablet was the Xoom. Don’t know why they axed it! Awesome tablet!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> The black one you posted is a usb micro B.
> 
> 
> The white one is apples lightning connector.
> ...


https://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Pack-Mic...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Thanks! Found it!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Pack-Mic...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Thanks! Found it!


I have a few of those, I’ve never tried it for data transfer just charging


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I feel like a dumbazz!

So I brought the new camera with me to help rough the water lines in the new full bath in his poll barn. After we finished I looked at it closer.

The thing is wifi! So I called my rep and he helped me connect to it. Turns out the WiFi name and password are the serial number. The thing works! We also were able to link my master’s android too, which is amazing between the two of us.

Rep said it 3-4 years old. I actually like the app so much more than my other camera. My old one saves the video in the app, then I email the video to the customer and then the customer has to download an app to watch it. This one saves it in my picture/video on my tablet.

I have yet to put it down a drain, but it’s actually not bad. My first camera gets real blurry if under water for too long. After a week or two in the back of the hot cube it clears up. This deal came at the right time! I probably would’ve totally trashed my camera head during the winter.

Now it’s time to figure out how to post a picture. The blurry one with the circle was my masters hand when my rep was teaching me a few things about it.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Uranals.. Nice camera.. I've been looking at a Ridgid camera now too it's older though still want 7k


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> Uranals.. Nice camera.. I've been looking at a Ridgid camera now too it's older though still want 7k


ridgid is good, my camera is kinda a hybrid, mostly ridgid. I need to have the head rebuilt, $1500... so this is a blessing!

My old camera gets real fuzzy when under water for too long while locating. Takes weeks for it to dry out.

$7k, might as well buy new. I’ll probably be doing a free video inspection and location in the near future.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

You can do a free video inspection but don’t do free location. If the homeowner is watching you, throw your locator marks all over the lawn in different directions so they don’t have an idea where the line is.


OpenSights said:


> ridgid is good, my camera is kinda a hybrid, mostly ridgid. I need to have the head rebuilt, $1500... so this is a blessing!
> 
> My old camera gets real fuzzy when under water for too long while locating. Takes weeks for it to dry out.
> 
> $7k, might as well buy new. I’ll probably be doing a free video inspection and location in the near future.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> You can do a free video inspection but don’t do free location. If the homeowner is watching you, throw your locator marks all over the lawn in different directions so they don’t have an idea where the line is.


I include location with any video if truly needed. Helps sell the service. I nock $50 off the bill if I’m cabling and video inspecting. Maybe I’ll inspect and locate my line today, just to play with the software....


----------

